# Where can I go for a 3D saline aquascan asap?



## chris29 (Dec 13, 2009)

Can you tell me where I could go for an 3D aquascan or if there is another pre-treatment procedure to find the same information for a uterine cavity evaluation!!! I start D /R drugs next wednesday and need to have this examination or they might cancel treatment!!!!

Thanks 
Chris x


----------



## chris29 (Dec 13, 2009)

The bridge centre have sorted me out thank god!!!


----------

